# Live Stock Quotes via RSS or Equivalent



## S73417H (30 January 2009)

As a fan of Unix flavored operating systems, in particular Mac OS, I went in search of trading tools that support by my preferred platform. To my dismay, the selection seemed very small and generally unappealing - (If anyone knows a decent stock charting / analysis / trading package for Mac please let me know!). Being a software engineer, I would very much like to create a simple cross-platform charting and analysis tool for personal use. My question is, does anyone know of live and free stock quote feeds, preferably RSS based?

Live might be asking a bit too much, even a 20 minute old feed is fine.  Obviously Google and Yahoo offer such information via a nice web based interface, but I could not find any evidence of quotes being exposed via an RSS feed or equivalent.

Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## Glen48 (30 January 2009)

While you are at it I am trying to find a good FX site???


----------

